# steinhatchee River



## ddb (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm planning on fishing the steinhatchee river the next couple of days, thinking the trout will be seeking warmer water.  I've got quite a bit of experience fishing the flats, but never fished the river.  Would anyone be willing to share some real basic tips on what to use, where to look, etc?


----------



## flatheadz (Jan 8, 2015)

friends arekilling em in dallas creek and did good at buoy 24 and 25 leaving the river


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 9, 2015)

They been outside the river the last little bit, but the weather changing could push them back inside. Use gulps or other soft baits fished reeeeaaal slow right on the bottom of the deep holes in the channel. Just look for all the boats to find them. I did say fish sloooow, right?


----------



## ddb (Jan 11, 2015)

We weren't able to make it down Friday due to an electronics issue, but we did make it Saturday.  The number of boats and the fishing etiquette (or lack of) lived up to expectations.  We had to sort through a number of shorts, but we did manage to bring home enough for a few meals.  It was a fun experience for a change, but I think I prefer to have the space the flats offer.  The trout were a lot more scattered than I had thought they would be and seamed to be on the move a lot more than expected given the temps.  We picked up several that were up on the edges, well out of the channel.  We had good luck on small plastics, live shrimp, and a red-white catch 2000.  Water temperatures in the river started out around 51 and picked up to 54.  Thanks to all that offered help.


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 12, 2015)

I can only imagine how bad the river is packed these days when the trout move in. Shrimp suspended just above the bottom and 52M mirrolures use to be the standard.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 12, 2015)

I hate it when they stack up in the river like that. Everyone forgets their manners  out there.


----------



## ddb (Jan 13, 2015)

yeh, it reminded me of cut-throat walleye fishing.  Anyone see's a pole bend or a net out and they move right on top of you.  Pitty the poor folks actually trying to make it out of the river.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 13, 2015)

Hate to tell you this, but that is the way that river has been for over 50 years.  As a 6 year old kid, we got to the hole first one morning, anchored up and we were catching 26-30" trout on every drop.  A boat pulled up, bumped against our side and they threw over our boat.  Caught a fish and I had to lift it up and over our boat for them.  Did it twice and told them that was enough.  Third time, I cut his line and he started grumbling until my dad turned and told him to move his boat away from ours now.  He fussed, but moved.  When we had filled a trash can with fish, we pulled anchor and I thought there was going to be a train wreck with people trying to get on our spot.  We caught fish on the same spot 3 days in a row, weather warmed and fish were gone.


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes I remember it 25 yrs ago like that as well MudDucker. Twisted lines, bumping boats, etc. Luckily our dock was within casting distance of a good hole and we fished the dock when my grandfather or dad wouldn't take us out in the boat. Friends and family tell me they don't come in great numbers as far up the river like they use to. They use more jigs than we did back then.


----------



## kingfish (Jan 14, 2015)

Marker 11, right in front of the old ferry dock by the bridge, and right in front of Fiddlers Restaurant.  The water needs to be cold for the last 2.  You'll see the river channel drop off on your depth recorder.  Fish that.


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 15, 2015)

Shhhhhhhh, kingfish, you're giving away "secret" spots that no one else has ever fished.


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 19, 2015)

Dallas creek had more than 25 boats in it this morning. Not worth it anymore. 

However when you find trout throw a mirrodine green with scales or 1/8oz jig head with 4" strait tail grubs. Saturday and today's limits for 2 guys were 27 pounds per day.


----------



## ddb (Jan 19, 2015)

good limits! Must be cozy though.


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 19, 2015)

Those didn't come out of Dallas. The fishing is good when you get away from the redneck flottilla. Dallas was a great place to fish back when the season was closed in February. But now... Those creeks that everyone knows about are packed.


----------



## kingfish (Jan 20, 2015)

I was over there Sunday and there were boats stacked up right out in front of the new Taylor County boat ramp.  They are catching them pretty good, but not worth the hassle to me.


----------



## teethdoc (Jan 21, 2015)

grouper throat said:


> Yes I remember it 25 yrs ago like that as well MudDucker. Twisted lines, bumping boats, etc. Luckily our dock was within casting distance of a good hole and we fished the dock when my grandfather or dad wouldn't take us out in the boat. Friends and family tell me they don't come in great numbers as far up the river like they use to. They use more jigs than we did back then.


Where was your place?  I grew up fishing down there about that same time period.  My grandparents had a place up river just before you get to Steinhatchee Landing.


----------



## teethdoc (Jan 21, 2015)

Use your depth finder and find holes.  Fish a live shrimp under a cork or straight line a foot off the bottom.  Bring lots of live shrimp because the other fish will hit it too, but I just like to feel the tug.


----------

